# Chang Chow



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

The above name of a vessel may not be written properly.
I am looking for probably a Chinese flag vessel leaving M****ille July 1951 taking cargo and migrants to Australia via the Panama Canal and Tahiti and French Islands.
Can anybody help identifying this ship?


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi John, thanks for that.
Any chance for a photo?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Jan Hendrik said:


> The above name of a vessel may not be written properly.
> I am looking for probably a Chinese flag vessel leaving M****ille July 1951 taking cargo and migrants to Australia via the Panama Canal and Tahiti and French Islands.
> Can anybody help identifying this ship?


Hi Jan,

Interesting to see that the thought police won't let us get away with the name of that great port in the south of France - how do they feel about Phuket, I wonder?

A little known fact is that the Chinese throw a beer can down the alleyway of each ship and name the ship after the sound it makes!

Regards, John T.


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

"Chunking" 1950 and her sister "Changchow" 1951 were both built by Scotts for China Navigation Company's Hong Kong to Indonesia trade but because of the war against the Dutch authorities both ships were chartered to Messageries Maritimes.
Both later sold to the Admiralty and renamed "Retainer (Changchow) and "Resurgent" (Chungking) and used by RFA as supplies and stores vessels. Most CNCO ships carried Chinese place names.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes I knew M.M. chartered the vessel for one year. It is that I know two friends who boarded this vessel in France (the Southern Port indeed) as migrants for OZ and they would like a photo.
Guess the vessel has been scrapped?


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

"Changchow" was broken up in Gijon in 1981.
"Chunking" was broken up in Barcelona in 1980.
Sorry but I cant help with photo.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks. Just found a photo under the RFA fleet and clearly it can be seen she could house a lot of passengers, yet the navy did some refurbishing no doubt.


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

For CNCo it was intended to carry 48 first 320 steerage and 256 deck but MM may have changed the numbers


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks again. Just also found a photo of the original vessel under Clyde newbuilding yards, back in 1951.

So Mac and John, thanks for the info.
I have one person at home now who arrived on that vessel since she came down in 1951 during which time she was 18 years old.
Her only memory was the name of the ship and that it had a lot of passengers. And that it sailed from M****illes via the Panama Canal to OZ.

So made somebody happy with some photos and details about the ship.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Can somebody tell me why the name of the french port is blanked, is it a swear word or something?????????????/


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

That's had me puzzled as well...........


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

*Mary Whitehouse Software*

Unlike all you lucky retired blokes, I'm still working. My wife is banking on a death in service benefit to supplement her widow's pension.

I work for a design house and among other things we design both the hardware and software for digital TVs and set top boxes. We don't market it under our own name, but make our money by selling it on to the big household names who stick it in their own plastic boxes and pretend it's all their own work. 

All our external mail is routed through our servers in Europe and America. The pilgrim fathers still seem to be policing the mail at the latter.

A couple of years ago we had a big contract with a Japanese company and they were very hot on things being delivered on time. We'd promised to email them a specification by a certain date and time, and we'd done the work on time. However the US side of the mail system wouldn't send it because the addressee, our only contact, had a name with sh*t embedded in it. It isn't something that is easy to explain to you customers. We eventually got the systems engineers in the states to let it through once they'd got out of bed. That meant we'd cut it a bit fine on the Japanese side.

Cool eh ? A couple of hundred thousand innocent civilians can be wiped out in the name of a war on terror, and dismissed as colateral damage, but you can't say sh*t in an email.

Dave


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

M****illes
M****ille
M****lle
M****il
M****lles
Maseilles
Maseille

Got it, when leaving out the "r" then it works.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

As far as I'm aware, there is nothing at all we can do about it. A default setting within the vBulletin service.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

Zeewestie said:


> Dave my ISP and hotmail both DO NOT censor all the swear words I can think of.
> Zelda
> SHIPS CAT


Hi Zelda,
The censoring we get at work is imposed by HQ, in that we don't have an external ISP. 

Last year I emailed my wife and said " Don't forget to take the pussycat to the vet." , only I spelled it as two words. I got an immediate automated reply, telling me that the email could not be sent because it contained an offensive word and said: 
"The offensive word is: P*ssy. Remove it and we will be happy to send your email." 

So I forwarded it to our Operations Director and asked which sick [email protected]@rd at HQ made up the list of banned words.

Now.. that reminds me of a lady friend I had many years ago. She'd had a very refined upbringing and seemed impervious to the occasional spot of bad language. Then one day she confessed that at work she felt silly because she was aware that there was bad language being used, but she didn't understand a word of it.

So she asked me if I'd tell her every foul word I knew and explain what it meant, just so she didn't feel so stupid. 

Being an idiot, I did just that. From that point on it didn't matter if I swore under my breathe as I accidentally hacked my leg off with a chainsaw, it brought about a rebuke for daring to use such foul language in her presence. 

Women eh ? (Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Zeewestie said:


> Only a pervert would consider the word pussy to be offensive LOL


Why would a ship's cat object to that, Zelda?

Incidentally, the only ship's cat I ever met was on Stag Line's "Gloxinia". "Met" being the operative word - he didn't want much to do with me! He used to hang around the bridge staircase and didn't like to be disturbed. I only stayed for the UK coast, but they reckoned in Santos he used to stagger back in the early morning with the rest of the lads. So if you're ever near Hellfire Corner and see a grey tabby eating a stottie cake and saying "Miaow ya f*****!", it will be one of his descendants.

John T.

PS Glad we got to the bottom of the M****illes problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

Zeewestie said:


> Only a pervert would consider the word pussy to be offensive LOL


Well you know what these religious nutters are like, they have to scour the depths of depravity to save the rest of us from it.

I worked with one and I got so fed up with his attributing every movement of every sub atomic particle to his personal deity, I made up a better one of my own.

Anything his did, mine did better. Anything he attributed to his, I disagreed and laid the credit at the door of mine. I didn't convert him to the ways of the Great Green Pixie, but he left me alone pretty sharpish.

If anyone is looking for a god who doesn't give a stuff what you do, give me a call.

Rev. DaveM


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> Interesting to see that the thought police won't let us get away with the name of that great port in the south of France - how do they feel about Phuket, I wonder?
> 
> ...



I didnt know about the beer can and the alleyway. What lines did the 'Thud', 'Dong' and ' Clatter ' sail for ?

Chris.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

DaveM said:


> Well you know what these religious nutters are like, they have to scour the depths of depravity to save the rest of us from it.
> 
> I worked with one and I got so fed up with his attributing every movement of every sub atomic particle to his personal deity, I made up a better one of my own.
> 
> ...


When are you getting promotion to Archbishop then Rev.??


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

"When are you getting promotion to Archbishop then Rev.??"

Is that another one of those changes when he passes 200 messages?

LOL!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

Well bretheren,

When someone got promoted to moderator recently, I did suggest that moderator was a clerical position, and whilst congratulating him, I also comiserated that he'd got pipped at the post for being elected Pope.

 Dave


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

It may as well be a clerical position by the amount of time I seem to spend doing "moderating-type" stuff.
And at the risk of sounding "bossy", may I suggest that this thread has just got a tiny wee bit off-topic??


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

Santos said:


> I didnt know about the beer can and the alleyway. What lines did the 'Thud', 'Dong' and ' Clatter ' sail for ?
> 
> Chris.


Don't know about the thud, clatter, etc., but there was a certain chief engineer who could hear the pssst psst as the can spanner bit into the top of a can of tennants, even muffled and behind closed doors, from his office on the other side of the ship .


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, it can be moved.................


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

my family fell foul using our word in the USA for stern, yours for some-thing else, while in the UK


----------



## Dortmans (Jan 16, 2012)

*Chang Chow trip in July 1951*

Jan Hendrik I had family on that particular trip from the French port to Australia. I even own an account of the journey written by Bep Hoppenbrouwer from Leiden. Any interest in that? I would love to receive a copy of the pictures you found.
Regards from Holland


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

I once worked with a young lady called Fanny. Is that allowed?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Dortmans, Jan hasn't been on the site for a few months, maybe it would be better if you sent a Private Message.

John T


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi John,
Indeed I have been less active lately but still visit the site.
Also do some occasional postings.
All is well by the way, trust with you too.
Best regards,
Jan


----------



## Dortmans (Jan 16, 2012)

John and Jan, thanks for getting back to me so quickly. Found fascinating pictures of the ship in the mean time, including a picture of the ship passing Sydney Harbour Bridge in 1951-1952. Pretty amazing to me as my family might have been on the ship when this picture was being taken. One of my family members that was on the boat is still alive, Jan it might interesting to make a connection to the passenger you know? Assuming both of them are interested.

Erik ("Dortmans")


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

I started this thread nearly 7 years ago (!), at this momernt I do not remember who initially asked me for this information.
Have to stir up the grey dust in my upper head.
Jan


----------

